# RPW Recommendations for Getting Questions Answered



## danmpem (Jul 14, 2008)

I have more questions about the RPW than I can shake a stick at. I don't have them, because I object to it; it's because I am so very interested in knowing more. I'm in my little college bubble, so all my friends think the RPW is synonymous with either Roman Catholicism or 1950's Baptist legalism. 

I've been browsing through previous threads on the PB as well as links on monergism.com, but I still have some questions such as:

- What is a good book defending the RPW on an introductory level? Is there one that not only contrasts it with seeker-sensitivity "worship", but also other positions of worship from respectable teachers in the Calvinist camp? I know Daniel Ritchie has written a book on the topic, but I don't know if it is a good place to start for someone who doesn't know very much.

- Are there any notable contemporary misunderstandings about worship that are addressed in these books?

- What is the difference between the RPW and other manifestations of "traditional" or "formal" worship?

- What restrictions does the RPW put on instruments used in worship? Lyrics omitted from hymns and songs?

- To my understanding, the rhetoric used with the topic of RPW wasn't really developed until the Reformation and thereafter. How does the RPW contrast with someone like St. Ambrose and the other teachers prior to the 5th century?

- Although RPW is directly derived from commands in scripture, do advocates of the RPW acknowledge any verses regarding worship, music, Psalm lyrics, or the like as being linked to a cultural influence of the time? Or are all the verses in scripture regarding worship viewed as universal?

- In what way does the RPW put a restriction on worship through visual art (paintings, drawings, etc.) and performing arts (plays, dances, movies, etc.) Note, I am assuming the art does not violate the 2nd commandment by directly presenting images of the Trinity.

These are just some of the questions going around in my head, and I would love to read more about it. If anyone has any recommendations, they would be much appreciated. Also, if anyone would like to throw in their  on any of my questions, please know that you are more than welcome to.

Thank you


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2008)

Wonderful questions and I have a bunch more when these are answered.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2008)

Dan -- Most, if not all, of these issues are hotly contested on the PB. There is no consensus at all here. However, for your reference, some threads and resources are provided which may be of interest (some you may have already seen but perhaps not). This is not an exhaustive list but it will help to answer some questions, and probably raise others:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/best-theological-books-worship-31355/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/books-worship-24061/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/pro...-instruments-leading-literature-please-16188/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/list-books-rpw-9559/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/help-exclusive-psalmody-31942/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/regulative-principle-32048/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/looking-rpw-book-27875/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/new-book-rpw-22384/

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - "The Whole Manner of Worship..." Worship and the Sufficiency of Scripture in Belgic Confession Article 7 -- Wes Bredenhof - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Worship - Puritan Principle of Worship - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Worship - The Regulative Principle of Worship -- G.I. Williamson - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Worship - The Truth About Images of Jesus and the Second Commandment -- Justin Griffin - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Worship - Pictures of Christ -- John Murray - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 14, 2008)

"How God Wants Us to Worship Him" by Joe Morecraft, a short popular treatment.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 14, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> "How God Wants Us to Worship Him" by Joe Morecraft, a short popular treatment.


There are a lot more popular treatments than there used to be; some of them will disagree on some issues, but _amen_ for more general treatments being available; I had to use Knox and Gillespie. But then there was also that tract by Dr. Carl Bogue. Still a nice little intro in my opinion.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 14, 2008)

Pleasing God in our Worship by Robert Godfrey (short, 52 pages) good introduction to the RPW. Godfrey argues against the popular notion that 'all of life is worship.' An idea popularized by Bob Kauflin, John Frame, and Harold Best. 

Give Praise to God by Ryken, Duncan, and Thomas are popular writers supporting the RPW. As a psalm singer they fail to do justice in that regard. But their reasons for not holding to EP are exegetical. All are godly men so I commend it to you. For a work on EP I suggest Michael Bushell's Songs of Zion or John Keddie's work from Crown and Covenant. 

Quoted from WTS bookstore, "Highlights of the volume include Ligon Duncan’s two chapters in which he asks whether worship is important to God and then proceeds to unpack the biblical evidence for the regulative principle. Derek Thomas offers helpful responses to various criticisms of the regulative principle."


----------



## danmpem (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you all. It feels so good to be able to even ask questions about it!


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 14, 2008)

Pick up "Worship in the Presence of God" edited by David Hall available at Crown and Covenant bookstore: Crown & Covenant


----------

